# Time Warner Cable banner causes problem



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I'm running Internet Explorer 8 on WinXP SP3.

Whenever one of the Time Warner Cable banners (I've seen two different banners) appears at the top of a TiVoCommunity forum webpage, the back button of Internet Explorer will no longer return you to the previously viewed webpage. You remain on the page you are currently viewing.


----------

